# International Mini Meeting 2016 will take place in Belgium



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

MINI enthusiasts will be meeting up for the 38th time for their annual get-together to celebrate themselves and their cars. This year the fans of the small British car are heading to Belgium for the first time to celebrate the "International Mini Meeting 2016". The small northern town of Lommel will be the backdrop for this year's big event for the small car from 12th to 16th May. It is picturesquely located between windmills and the Lommelse Sahara nature reserve.

The meeting is being organised by the "Mini Fun Club Belgium", the oldest of its kind in Flanders. The organiser is looking forward to welcoming visitors from all over the world as well as honorary guest and "Rallye Professor" Rauno Aaltonen who won the Monto Carlo Rallye with the classic Mini in 1967.

The extensive supporting programme includes live music, party and food tents, Mini Club presentations and entertaining child care, thus making the event attractive for families, too. In addition there will be a parts and accessories market and the most beautiful, the most off-the-wall and the fastest models will also be voted on.

The camping site located close nearby creates the familiar family setting. The many different nationalities present and the joint enthusiasm for the British evergreen are what constitute the typical character of the IMM. More than 130 clubs will be presenting themselves and their lovingly cared for cars, turning this event into a truly unique experience. The new generations of the MINI family, which can likewise already look back on an eventful past since their introduction in 2001, have long been taken up in the colourful pot-pourri of the classic Minis.


----------

